# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  I made an iOS free app for people like us!

## mgor3k

I'm also struggling with hairloss and I take 1 pill of finsteride a day, so I made an app that helps me control that.

It's called Daily Pill.
It's 100% free (also no ads, im not making money from this app).

Features:

Quickly check on the home screen how much pills you have left.

Bought some more pills? With a quick tap you can add them.

Missed a pill? :-( With a quick tap you can correct that.

Check the date when your pill supply will and when do you have to go to the doctor for a new receipt.

Set daily REMINDERS to take the pill!

Change themes to 4 beautiful colors avalaible.

Link to AppStore
http://*******/DailyPillApp

----------


## pkipling

Nice work man. I may have to utilize this. I've found myself down to the last pill several times with no time to go get a refill before I'm completely out. The countdown feature is nice. Is there a way to add different medications in the app so that it keeps track of all of them? 
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------

